# Woodpecker Decoy Update



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

As a lot of you know I ordered a wounded woodpecker Decoy a while back. I really havent thought to Write anything about it on here in a while.

Basically the Bottom Line is, I HATE IT, the decoys normal price is about $50 although I bought mine on sale for a good bit less than this I have never bought a decoy I am more Digusted with.

When you Turn it on It wont turn off without removing the Batteries! If you have your cell phone in your pocket and it is on it sets it off and it wont turn off without Removing the Batteries!

The Sound is not Clear or Loud enough to hear across my front yard!

I would not waste my money on another!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Richard. Alot of them are pure crap. I've tried a few myself.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wont worry about getting one of those then!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me neither ! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> As a lot of you know I ordered a wounded woodpecker Decoy a while back. I really havent thought to Write anything about it on here in a while.
> 
> Basically the Bottom Line is, I HATE IT, the decoys normal price is about $50 although I bought mine on sale for a good bit less than this I have never bought a decoy I am more Digusted with.
> 
> ...


What about tryin a mojo? Im not tryin to sell you something just tryin to help! I really like mine and it just simple, on/off no sounds nothing. I use it with the fox pro and have a ball.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Mojo type Dove decoy that turns on and off by hand that would do just as much I think! the wings just flap up and down I may try an hang it upside down on a limb from a peice of String and see how that works!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

That is how i like hanging the woodpecker, not upside down though.


----------

